# Game #10: Phoenix Suns (8-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (6-1) - 11/12



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 10:30PMEST/8:30PMMT/7:30PST
Where: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
TV:







*
*Previous Game: W 124-104 vs. New Orleans Chris Paul's*











*Phoenix Suns (8-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Los Angeles Lakers (6-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Derek Fisher







[SG] Kobe Bryant








[SF]Ron Artest









[PF] Lamar Odom







[C] Andrew Bynum *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KickSUMass!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns have got to take Bynum out of the defensive plays. Since Pau is out, Suns won't have as much pressure from the Lakers frontcourt on the rebounds. This is gonna be a toughy. Lets see what the Suns can do.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Bynum is no slouch himself this season, really improving well I think. So this is still a very hard line up to play, even without Gasol I think we will have troubles with that front court. 

I want to see J-Rich go off this game, keep Kobe active and try to use up some of his energy on the defensive end. Ron seems to take and miss quite a few shots, so we have to make sure he doesn't get on a streak from downtown. As always, Lamar's passing is gonna hurt a team. Very versatile line up from the Lakers. But the key to this game could be restricting any Lakers not named Kobe. If we can force bad games from Artest and Lamar and even Bynum, then we will give ourselves a good chance. Fisher is also gonna be a player to keep watch, because he can make those dagger 3 pters. 

Rebound, Rebound, REBOUND! Get out and run and pass to perfection, make 3 pointers, hustle, and get key Lakers in foul trouble. Keep feeding Amare - we can get Lamar and or Bynum into some quick foul trouble that way. Amare is going to be crucial - keep him out of foul trouble. They will look to place extreme pressure on Nash, so he has to be very careful this game to limit TOs and be diligent. I want to see Nash dish continuously to Amare, and take as many open shots as he can get from 3pt land (because of height advantage over Fisher) and also because he is one of the best shooters in this league.

We also have the bench advantage over the Lakers at the moment, so just how aggressive Barbosa, Duds, Lou and Dragic come out will also be a factor (one that we will definitely want to win).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's going to be a great game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers are the most stacked team in the league, but you can only play 5 guys at a time. Their big front line will most likely mean that Clark is going to get some burn tonight against Odom. Nash is going to be hounded by Artest so I think they'll go for Nash/Barbosa or Nash/Dragic lineups to minimize the effects of that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This game should be insane ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow the suns are completely oversized in this one. On top of that there is no organization or clear plan from the suns. The lakers have just neutralized everything the suns have. Probably from last night. 33% is just a lack of energy more than laker defense


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Goodness... How many point blank shots did Amare miss? Suns'll bounce back in the next game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was fun.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We need Amare at 110% if we are going to do anything in the playoffs. 

And 8-2 to start this season is definitely worth taking. Suns still have a lot of time to smooth things out. Can't wait for the Lakers to visit the desert.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, the Suns can't play any worse than that. Hopefully RoLo made improvements in his game this offseason, I mean he's the freaking IDENTICAL TWIN BROTHER of Brooke Lopez!

Also, there was a ridiculous amount of homecooking for the lakers last night in the shape of noncalls. Kobe should have had 30 personal fouls last night, Richardson should not have received a tech, the refs should have given Bynum and Odom fishing rods because they were camping down in the lane, and there was never a single blocking call against the Lakers for humping Nash all over the court.


----------

